# Brewista Died



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So gave my less than a month old Brewista Scales a quick rinse, gave them a shake and put the to the side to dry properly overnight.

This morning they were already on and the read-out just kept changing numbers.

I checked battery compartment and it's dry as a bone. Took the batteries out and replaced them. The display briefly flashes Auto 1 then Calle and then the crazy number flashing.

Are these pooched and need to go back?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Why would your rinse them and not just use a damp cloth?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Last chance saloon:

Treat them like a wet phone:

Battery out, leave as opened up as possible even if that means removing cover screws.

put the whole assembly into a bag of rice or any desiccant

place in airing cupboard for min 48 hours


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Welcome to the club. Take the batteries out, leave them to dry out for few days and see what's happening. I returned them but I wish I asked for a replacement instead.

@DavecUK because they are advertised as water resistant/proof? Coffee Hit has uploaded a video that makes you think they are waterproof.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Funnliy enough mine died yesterday,







started playing up after not using them for a few days, have taken battery out and given a good wash, wipe down now sitting on radiator not gonna try boot up until at least tue, fingers crossed


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Without knowing the exact IP rating it's impossible to know how water resistant they actually are. (Owner testimonials seem to suggest 'not very')

That said, the Brewista website shows someone cleaning one under a running tap with the headline 'waterproof'.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

False advertising there then!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Tbh, I knew when I purchased that they are only water resistant, apprantly they have a auto shutoff so hopfully will come back to life again,

Think mine have failed due to a little bit off water getting into battery, as very rarely does anything hit the top (dam l1 drip tray)

anyway, fingers crossed they will work again, does anyone know if there's any kind of warranty?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I sent mine back to Coffee Hit and they were happy to refund. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Just bought one of these from dfk41. Hope they don't break within a few weeks!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

They have a video where the scales are rinsed under a running tap. That is what I did. I did not submerge them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Running your scales under a running tap to clean them is daft. They're electronic. Damp cloth would do.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Running your scales under a running tap to clean them is daft. They're electronic. Damp cloth would do.


Electronic does not mean it can't be waterproof.

I swim with my watch (that is electronic, atomic, has compass, altimeter, barometer, thermometer and other stuff) in both pools and open water. It's designed and certified to be able to withstand such conditions. I think it's vibration/current proof as well, but can't be certain about it.

On the other hand, the Brewista scales are advertised as such, but they aren't actually water resistant/proof.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes instead of going to a car wash, i just drive my car through a three foot deep puddle. Tends to stop working after, but the underside gets nice and clean.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're water resistant, i.e. can take the odd splash and still function, maybe take a rinse under a tap in extreme situations. Running them under a tap to clean is courting danger.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ramrod said:


> Just bought one of these from dfk41. Hope they don't break within a few weeks!


If they do, I will have the receipt as they are not very old and un opened


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> They're water resistant, i.e. can take the odd splash and still function, maybe take a rinse under a tap in extreme situations. Running them under a tap to clean is courting danger.


Perhaps but then they were clearly negligent posting a video which encouraged users to do such a thing. If it said splash proof instead of water resistant I would have been even more careful.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's not really encouraging people to do that though, like it wouldn't encourage you to pull a shot all over your scales. Just because something can withstand certain conditions doesn't mean it should necessarily be subjected to the. The new Maybach can withstand RPG fire, doesn't mean you should fire RPGs at it


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

risky said:


> Without knowing the exact IP rating it's impossible to know how water resistant they actually are. (Owner testimonials seem to suggest 'not very')
> 
> That said, the Brewista website shows someone cleaning one under a running tap with the headline 'waterproof'.


Agreed, then again I seriously doubt they know about IP ratings are.

I'd say that if they show off a video of someone rinsing the scales (and then using them normally which indicates such action is safe) when the device can't really withstand it, then they are the ones shooting themselves in the foot.

T.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

On a side note...sorry to hijack, what's with all the name changing, first i noticed jonc went to jon now your dallah? (Someone looking for you'se?







)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dsc said:


> Agreed, then again I seriously doubt they know about IP ratings are.
> 
> T.


I agree. I looked on the website and saw no mention of them.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> On a side note...sorry to hijack, what's with all the name changing, first i noticed jonc went to jon now your dallah? (Someone looking for you'se?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought better of using my surname on a public web forum.

Lived for 10 years in Saudi drinking qahwa (horrible stuff but great insult to refuse the hospitality) Qahwa was taken so the pot from which it is poured (and of which I have a few) seemed a good handle. Hence Dallah


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I haven't put mine under the tap, think the problem was coffee getting in the battery from drip tray, anyway coffee hit said send them back and they'll have a look,

Fingers crossed will get a replacement if they can't be fixed


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Retailer has offered a replacement so they are standing behind the product at least. Even after explaining exactly what I did so they do expect them to be able to handle a rinse of water.

Having good said that, no more rinsing.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Checked it before packing up to send. It's working fine now. Not sure to return for replacement or not now.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

My Brewista scales stopped working this week.

I opened them up, and the battery connector was competely rusted, and fell apart !

I did not put my scales under running water.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

JKK said:


> My Brewista scales stopped working this week.
> 
> I opened them up, and the battery connector was competely rusted, and fell apart !
> 
> I did not put my scales under running water.


Send them back!

(The moisture/steam from the drip tray can get into them.)


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Mine just started changing the displayed weight by up to 10g up or down. Never got wet as they were underneath a grinder. To be fair, Coffeehit replaced they straight away.

Hopefully the new version that's coming soon will be better all round, not that the current version is bad, just seems a bit unreliable.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Jon said:


> Send them back!
> 
> (The moisture/steam from the drip tray can get into them.)


I have contacted the Amazon shop I bought them from.

They will replace them, but with a different scale.

They said they have had too many problems with the Brewista scales.

A shame as I like the design of the Brewista ( visually ).

The replacement Bonavita is big, ugly and has my worst nightmare - blue LED backlighting !!! :-o


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I have no idea why someone can't simply make a silicone coated scale with a water proof battery cover IP rated and all. Can't be that difficult or pricey

T.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dsc said:


> I have no idea why someone can't simply make a silicone coated scale with a water proof battery cover IP rated and all. Can't be that difficult or pricey
> 
> T.


Get on it, Tom?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I quite agree, and I'm amazed no one has realised there's a market for it given how coffee is so popular these days. And without an auto-off (or at least a sensible wait period). Looks like we're stuck with ebay cheapies and a freezer bag, or a set of Lunars!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My brewisters died the other day.

It says something about the lack of any competition that I bought a cheapo set and am waiting for the Brewista 2 to come out, despite the seriously spotty performance of the first lot of em.

I'm most surprised that the chinese copied the PUSH/Mahlgut mere months after they came to market (or were announced in PUSH's case) but haven't managed to churn out a cheap scale with a timer on it yet.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Perhaps there's a difference in build quality quality between batches. I bought a set of the first batch that came from Coffee Hit and they're still running fine. I even gave them a quick rinse before all the reports started coming in. Strictly wipe-down only from then.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Perhaps there's a difference in build quality quality between batches. I bought a set of the first batch that came from Coffee Hit and they're still running fine. I even gave them a quick rinse before all the reports started coming in. Strictly wipe-down only from then.


Mine were pre order (early batch presumably) and died quickly!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Jon said:


> Mine were pre order (early batch presumably) and died quickly!


Mine were also pre-order. Looks like luck of the draw then.

Do we really need to spend £190 for some Lunars?? I refuse (at least for now).

Def a niche right there...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Mine were also pre-order. Looks like luck of the draw then.
> 
> Do we really need to spend £190 for some Lunars?? I refuse (at least for now).
> 
> Def a niche right there...


I'm back to the £4.50 eBay jobbies!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Jon said:


> I'm back to the £4.50 eBay jobbies!


42.22 of those for the price of a lunar!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> 42.22 of those for the price of a lunar!


I'm on my eighth I'd guess!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Landfill is filling up...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Landfill is filling up...


I burn them...

(I don't)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Jon said:


> I burn them...


It's not witchcraft you know!!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Drewster said:


> It's not witchcraft you know!!!


Are you sure?

I dunked them in water and they didn't die immediately* so could be.

*took a week or so.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine was the first batch, they started random losing a gram (which may have been a low battery) a few weeks back and then just died.

I was missing a screw to the battery compartment however so maybe they got a bit wet inside.


----------

